# Frage zum Router



## Rumada (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Ich bekomme normal mit meinem Pc nur 180 Kb/s und wenn mehrere dran sind weniger. Aber kann man irgendwo nachschauen wie viele Kb/s uns eigentlich zustehen?? Denn 180 Kb/s das ist sehr wenig und hier in der Familie gibts dann immer Streit da wir uns gegenseitig das Internet vor der Nase weg ziehen. Meine Mutter zahlt (Wenn ein Maximum besteht) das selbe wie für 180 Kb/s. Die Leistung verändert sich drastisch aber der Preis nicht. Daher wollte ich fragen ob man das irgendwie überprüfen kann. Der Router ist ein Speedport W303 V von der Deutsche Telekom AG. Ich hoffe ihr könnt da ein wenig klarheit rein bringen und mir / uns helfen. Lg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Juni 2012)

- Welche DSL-Vertrag wurde denn gebucht.
- PCs per Kabel oder WLAN angeschlossen?
- Wie wurden die 180 Kb/s denn ermittelt? Teste mal nen Download einer großen Datei von einem schneller Server per Download-Manager

Und was meinst du mit dem Satz:


> Meine Mutter zahlt (Wenn ein Maximum besteht) das selbe wie für 180  Kb/s. Die Leistung verändert sich drastisch aber der Preis nicht.


Der macht irgendwie keinen rechten Sinn.
Was heißt "wenn ein maximum besteht"? Was für ein Maximum?
Was für ne Leistung verändert sich? Welcher Preis soll sich ändern?


----------



## Keksautomat (2. Juni 2012)

Die meisten (alle?) DSL Anbieter werben mit Slogans wie "bis zu DSL drölftausend". Und da steckt auch der Teufel drin. ->bis zu<-. Wenn du in einem 500 seelen Dorf wohnst kannst du kein VDSL50 erwarten (kleines Beispiel), deswegen brauchst es auch gar nicht erst für teuer Geld "buchen".


----------



## Rumada (9. Juni 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> - Welche DSL-Vertrag wurde denn gebucht.
> - PCs per Kabel oder WLAN angeschlossen?
> - Wie wurden die 180 Kb/s denn ermittelt? Teste mal nen Download einer großen Datei von einem schneller Server per Download-Manager
> 
> ...



Ist mit DSL-Vertrag T-Online gemeint?? Oder der Vertrag der unterschrieben wurde.
1 Pc ist mit Lan angeschlossen die anderen beiden mit Drathlos stick.
Ich bekomme wenn ich alleine im Internet bin maximal 200 aber ich bin der Meinung das da irgendwas nicht stimmt.

Ein Maximum an Kb/s meine ich. Wenn im Vertrag z.B 300 Kb/s steht aber ich nur 200 bekomme.


----------



## Rumada (13. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal einen Online Speedtest gemacht mit DSL 16.000 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte es unlesbar sein : http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenanntup4qi1zg2l.png


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2012)

Was hast Du denn nun für einen Vertrag? Also Telekom, Alice oder so, und was für ein Tarif, wie heißt der genau? HAST Du denn DSL16000 bestellt? 

Wenn Du DSL16000 bestellt hast, wären Deine Ergebnisse selbst bei einer Formulierung "bis zu 16000...." nicht akzeptabel. Wenn Du aber zB nur DSL 1000 oder 2000 hast, dann sind die Werte völlig normal.


----------



## Rumada (13. Juni 2012)

Wir haben bei Telekom einen Vertrag. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich DSL 16.000 habe kann man das Online prüfen oder steht das auf dem >Handbuch oder so ?? 

Naja bei uns ist das garnicht normal wenn 3 Pcs gleichzeitig im Internet sind und ich z.B. ein Online Game spiele lagt es dermaßen sodas ich da auch mein Spaß verliere. Lg


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2012)

Da müsstest Du bei dem Brief nachsehen, den man zur Tarif/Vertrags-Bestätigung bekommen hat, oder mal auf die Rechnungen schauen, was da für ein Tarif steht.

Und wenn 3 PCs online sind: was machen die PCs denn dann genau? Wenn die alle was runterladen, ist es klar, dass man nicht den bestmöglichen Speed hat


----------



## Rumada (14. Juni 2012)

Wir alle sind im Internet aktiv. Besonders mein Bruder der das meiste immer zieht (Facebook, Youtube...) Und ich wollte fragen ob man das verschnellern kann oder erweitern kann. Lg


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Juni 2012)

Diesen Speedtest von wieistmeineip.de kannst du in die Tonne treten.  Ich habe aber jetzt mal den Betaspeedtest von der Seite genommen und der ist schon aussagekräftiger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder du versuchst es mit Speedtest.net.

EDIT: Es gibt bei manchen Browsern die Möglichkeit die Bilder zu Komprimieren, dadurch müssen weniger Daten für die Webseiten geladen werden, die Qualität der Bilder ist aber dann natürlich auch schlechter.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juni 2012)

Diese Speedtests kannst du mMn komplett ignorieren. Ich habe VDSL50, sofort Speedtest gestartet und kam auf ~18mbit. Natürlich war ich erstmal enttäuscht, dann hab ich aber aus "Spass" ein 5GB Image von einem Uni-Server gezogen und hatte konstant 5,5mb/sek, was deutlich mehr ist, als die ~18mbit. Dürften ca. 40-45mbit gewesen sein.

D.h. mein Tipp: such per Google nach Linuximages und nimm vorzugsweise schnelle Uni-Server. Dann lass den Download mit einem Downloadmanager runterladen, der zeigt dir dann im Mittel deine reale Geschwindigkeit an.

Übrigens gibt es, jedenfalls von der Telekom, durchaus vertraglich geregelte Bandbreiten. Wenn man z.B. T-Home über eine nicht VDSL Leitung bestellt, wird vorab geprüft ob wirklich 16.000kbit/sek. ankommen, wenn nicht, kannst du T-Home nicht bestellen. Auch VDSL25 muss eine garantierte Mindestbandbreite besitzen, damit du VDSL25 überhaupt bestellen kannst.

*Aber*, leider gibt es auch bei der Telekom solche Neppangebote wie "VDSL ist bald verfügbar, buchen Sie jetzt Vertrag XYZ, erhalten sie eine DSL Leitung bis zur Freischaltung von VDSL und danach stellen wir den Tarif um!". Die Kosten entsprechen einem vollwertigem VDSL Anschluss, nur wenn nach der gelegten VDSL Leitung die Bandbreite immer noch nicht reicht, damit die Telekom das auch schaltet, sitzt man auf seiner schlechten DSL Leitung zu VDSL Konditionen.

Ein Kollege von mir liegt hier seit fast zwei ( oder mehr ) Jahren im Streit mit der Telekom: ihm wurde ein wie oben erwähnter Vertrag angeboten, und er dümpelt mit einer DSL1000 Leitung rum ... nach ewigem Hickhack bekommt er jetzt "wenigstens" eine monatliche Gutschrift, damit die finanzielle Belastung nicht mehr so hoch ist.

Schlecht ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juni 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> Wir alle sind im Internet aktiv. Besonders mein Bruder der das meiste immer zieht (Facebook, Youtube...) Und ich wollte fragen ob man das verschnellern kann oder erweitern kann. Lg


Das geht, ist nur kompliziert. Entweder besitzt man einen guten Router, der sowas wie natives 'traffic sharping' beherrscht, oder man kauft einen sogenannten cFos Treiber, der dies über die Software regelt.

Hier die Erklärung was 'traffic sharping' eigentlich genau ist: Traffic-Shaping – Wikipedia

Mein gefritztes VDSL Modem, sprich ein Speedport Modem mit AVM Fritz! Software, beherrscht dies nativ ... d.h. würde ich gleichzeitig spielen und jemand würde surfen, runterladen, was auch immer, werden meine Daten bzw. Pakete bevorzugt behandelt. Außerdem wird die Leitung nicht zu 100% ausgelastet, denn dann geht jede ADSL ( auch VDSL ) Leitung in die Knie. Denn dein PC schickt sogenannte ACK Befehle, z.B. um den Erhalt von Daten zu bestätigen etc.. Da es sich bei ADSL und VDSL um keine SDSL Leitung handelt, können Up- und Download nie 100% betragen.

Hier setzt übrigens auch der cFos Treiber ein, allerdings macht das wenig Sinn, wenn drei PCs komplett autonom ins Netz gehen. Würden diese PCs über einen Server ins Internet gehen, dann würde der Treiber hier sinnvoll eingreifen können.

D.h. ordentliches Modem besorgen ...


----------



## Rumada (14. Juni 2012)

Problem ist nur das ich keinen eigenen Router pro Monat zahlen kann daher auch die frage da der Router meinem Vater gehört und es ganz scvhön lagt wenn 3 Pcs im Netz sind. Lg


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

Du solltest wie gesagt auch erstmal checken, was für nen Vertrag ihr habt - vlt kann man ja inzwischen upgraden? Und dann auch mal den Speed testen, wenn nur EIN PC grad online ist.

Lags kann man aber auch mit viel Speed nicht unbedingt verhindern, denn ein Lag kommt nicht unbedingt zustande, weil die Leitung belegt ist, sondern es kann auch einfach eine Verzögerung/Ping in der Leitung sein, die nunmal so ist.


----------



## Rumada (14. Juni 2012)

Gut naja da stimm ich dir zu^^ Aber mein Vater beschwert sich ständig das es bei ihm solange beim laden dauert. Daswegen macht er meist einen Router restart ohne jedliche vorwarnung. Aber ich bin der einzige der da dran was ändern will ... Lg


----------



## Rumada (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte jetzt mal mit meinem Vater gesprochen wegen dem Vertrag. Er sagte mir wir hätten 16.000 Leitung aber bekommen tun wir nur 180 kb/s. Wir wohnen hier in einem Dorf. Das Problem ist aber das mein Freund etwas weiter oben wohnt und über 1mb bekommt. Wieso ist das bei uns nicht so und kann man da was machen ?? Mein Vater hat einen Freund der kennt sich damit aus und sagte da geht nicht mehr aber 180 Kb/s für 3 Leute ?? Lg


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt mal mit meinem Vater gesprochen wegen dem Vertrag. Er sagte mir wir hätten 16.000 Leitung aber bekommen tun wir nur 180 kb/s. Wir wohnen hier in einem Dorf. Das Problem ist aber das mein Freund etwas weiter oben wohnt und über 1mb bekommt. Wieso ist das bei uns nicht so und kann man da was machen ?? Mein Vater hat einen Freund der kennt sich damit aus und sagte da geht nicht mehr aber 180 Kb/s für 3 Leute ?? Lg


Der Begriff lautet "Bauern DSL", was bitte nicht bös oder abwertend gemeint ist.

Ihr wohnt, wahrscheinlich, zu weit weg vom Verteilerkasten. D.h. die Telekom hat ihr zwei Möglichkeiten:

* DSL komplett 'streichen', nicht verfügbar
oder
* DSL mit reduzierter Bandbreite anbieten, was meistens in solchen Gegenden gemacht wird

Des Weiteren habt ihr keine 16.000'er Leitung, sondern einen Anschluss *mit bis zu* 16.000kbit/s, ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Wenn wir mal defekte und falsch konfigurierte Hardware ausschließen, dann habt ihr so gut wie keine Möglichkeit.

Eine Alternative wäre UMTS oder gar LTE zu testen, vllt. hast du Glück und ihr werdet diesbzlg. gut versorgt? Da könntest du dich mal schlau machen, allerdings sind die meisten verfügbaren Angebote doch recht teuer bzw. keine echte Flatrate. Bei den meisten Tarifen tritt man zwar nicht in die Kostenfalle, weil 'gedeckelt' bleibt es, aber nach erreichen bestimmten Volumen, z.B. 5GB, wird die Geschwindigkeit auf ISDN Niveau gedrosselt.

Wie siehts mit Kabelnetz bei euch aus? Vllt. hätte man ja hier die Möglichkeit anzusetzen?


----------



## Rumada (29. Juni 2012)

Der Router wurde sogut wie garnich geuptatet kann das daran auch liegen ??


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> Der Router wurde sogut wie garnich geuptatet kann das daran auch liegen ??


Liest du eigentlich meine Texte, die ich hier schreibe?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2012)

Bei der telekom wird allerdings normalerweise kein DSL16000 als "DSL16000" verkauft, wenn die wahre Leistung weitaus weniger ist. Dass es elvtg nu 12000 sind kommt vor, aber viel viel weniger, da weisen die einen normalerweise drauf hin.

Vlt. doch mal an die telekom wenden, dass die mal die Leitung checken sollen und auch schauen sollen, wie schnell das dort ankommende DSL sein müsste. Das können die ggf sogar über die normale Hotline checken.


----------



## Rumada (1. Juli 2012)

Problem ist nur das mein Vater keine Lust hat da länger Zeit rein zu stecken und da sicherlich nicht anrufen wird. Gibt es denn eine möchkeit das Online oder im Router zu probieren oder irgendwas damit die Kb/s nicht mehr so niedrig sind ?? Lg


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2012)

DU kannst doch auch anrufen ^^


----------



## Rumada (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die ganzen Sachen leider nicht parat da mein Vater selbst nicht weiß wo die ganzen Informationen sind daher frage ich ja ob man das direkt irgendwie was im Router machen kann. Lg


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Mit den Standardeinstellungen am Router sollte es an sich so schnell laufen, wie es auch möglich ist. Andere Einstellungen bewirken höchstens noch kleine Verbesserungen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Rumada (3. Juli 2012)

Und ein Update des Routers ?? Weil beim Router finde ich ein paar Informationen wie z.B. : 

DSL-Anschluss
DSL Downstream:
1728 kBit/s
DSL Upstream:
224 kBit/s
Firmware des Routers
Firmware Version:
1.06.000


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Du kannst mal ein Firmwareupdate installieren.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> Und ein Update des Routers ?? Weil beim Router finde ich ein paar Informationen wie z.B. :
> 
> DSL-Anschluss
> DSL Downstream:
> ...


Ich wiederhole mich an dieser Stelle und scheinbar willst du es weder wahrhaben, noch akzeptieren ... oder vllt. hast du es auch einfach überlesen:

Dein Router zeigt dir doch deine maximale Geschwindigkeit, die zwischen Router <> Vermittlungsstelle ausgehandelt wurde, an?! 

1.700kbit/s entsprechen nunmal knapp 180kb/s realen Download. Auf Arbeit haben wir auch nur eine 2mbit Leitung, d.h. angezeigt im Router werden ca. 2.300kbit/s, das entspricht beim realen Download ca. 230kb/s.

Du kannst soviele Updates installieren wie du willst, es wird nichts an der Geschwindigkeit ändern. AVM schraubt in 99,9% der Fälle nur an der Stabilität und implementiert neue Features, aber Hexenwerk wie die Verdopplung deiner Internetgeschwindigkeit sind unrealistisch. 

Hmm, gerade bissle gegoogled, dein Speedport ist doch nicht von AVM, meiner ist es und wurde auf original AVM Firmware 'gefritzt', sondern ein Siemens. Da mache ich dir noch weniger Hoffnung, dass ein Firmwareupdate auch nur ansatzweise eine Steigerung der Internetgeschwindigkeit mit sich bringt.


----------

